# windows 7 and printer not printing both HP



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My computer is a HP running a windows 7
No longer supported.
So........
I been making do but this morning my HP 960c printer
did not print correctly. I thought it was a ink problem so
replaced it with another one. Last one got me 15 months of use.
I only use black.
From my research, I thought printer might need a cleaning.
But can't find the info I need to do it.

Finally went to the HP main site and found this about my printer.
*The product you searched for is no longer supported by HP.*

So if I update to windows 10 , will my printer update also ?

On the HP website, it recommended testing your system if it could
handle a upgrade or not. Still not sure how to do this.
I also am reading this .....so do I want to do this step ???
*Run Performance tune-up:*
HP performance tune up can help improve system performance and free-up space so that updates
can download and install on you PC.

If I can figure out how to run a clean cycle on the printer, I would like to try this step first.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Windows 10 doesn't support your printer. In the past users could make use of generic printer drivers that were native to Windows, such as the generic HP Inkjet driver. I don't know if a generic driver will work with your printer but it doesn't hurt to try.

I use an HP Laserjet printer because toner is a lot cheaper than inkjet, but mine only prints black. I use model p2015. I find them used at eBay for $50-60 delivered. A $13 toner cartridge prints 3000 sheets. Not bad...


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

How do I find a generic driver ?
I did a lot of searching already to figure out if I can clean the printer, and so far, no luck.
Probably would be a good idea if I could put my fingers on the manual that came with it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladytoysdream said:


> How do I find a generic driver ?
> I did a lot of searching already to figure out if I can clean the printer, and so far, no luck.
> Probably would be a good idea if I could put my fingers on the manual that came with it.


Try the HP universal printer driver. Download from here:

https://www8.hp.com/us/en/solutions/business-solutions/printingsolutions/upd.html


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay, a wee dense here, sorry.
But how do we know it's the driver at fault ?
The printer is printing, but no ink shows up on the page.
This printer has never been cleaned. Maybe it can't be. I am not sure.
I did take the printer head back out and pushed it on a coffee filter to see
if ink came out. Barely any. So maybe the cartridge is no good ?
I been using a lot of expired ink. This HP is what is called a dumb printer.
It will accept it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Could be the cartridge. I suppose you'll have to try a new one to find out.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I did put a new one in. That's when I started to panic.....
I had something I had to print.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladytoysdream said:


> How do I find a generic driver ?





ladytoysdream said:


> I did put a new one in. That's when I started to panic.....
> I had something I had to print.


OK, then try another driver. Have you tried installing the HP 960c Win7 driver? Many Win7 drivers work with Win10.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Okay.
I am still at windows 7. 
So why would a printer that has been printing just fine, and I am the only
person who uses this system.....need to have a driver installed ?
Like a refresh ?

I went into windows help on my computer.
It says no problem detected in my system.
So I am trying to find some cheap ink online to get it here
and replace the cartridge I am trying to use. Maybe the one
I got in it is too old.

THANK YOU


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladytoysdream said:


> Okay.
> I am still at windows 7.
> So why would a printer that has been printing just fine, and I am the only
> person who uses this system.....need to have a driver installed ?
> ...


My instructions assumed the Win10 upgrade. But you should verify that the printer is working properly before upgrading.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

This driver stuff will drive you nuts. I have an ancient HP Laserjet 4000. No problems using it for linux though had to get a LP port to usb converter cable to make it work on newer computers, they dont have the old printer parallel port.

But its not supported in win10. After lot searching found it can work on win10 if you use right driver. There are two HP universal drivers. I needed the older one. It works. I did it mostly out of curiosity. I only use win10 for tax software, and could easily print to pdf and move pdf to linux partition and print it from there. I dont remember the driver I used, wasnt easy to find. Pretty sure I saved a copy on the old computer I use only for taxes. Just realizing some of these drivers exist is half way there. Anymore MS wants to con you that win10 will always find and use the latest correct driver. Unfortunately the latest drivers dont work with ancient hardware.

JUst saying if nothing else boot up from live linux (it used to be lot easier....) and use CUPS, it will most likely have driver for any printer that ever worked in linux. HP printers tend to work in linux.


----------

